# Noob braucht dringend hilfe bei ftp-client



## Schlumpf (11. Apr 2004)

Hey,

also ich programmiere noch nicht sehr lange, möchte mir aber ein kleines Prog bauen, dass über ne PHP Webseite nen JAVA-Client zu meinem Server aufmacht und dann Dateien hochlädt. 
Die Dateien sollten schon bis zu 50 - 100 MB groß sein dürfen.

Habe shcon alles mögliche versucht, allerdings bin ich bis jetzt nicht sehr weit gekommen...

Nun meine Bitte. Hat evtl. jemand von euch so nen Teil schonmal programmiert und kann mir dabei helfen??? 
Das Prog wird nicht kommerziell genutzt, also hoff ich mal ihr fühlt euch nicht ausgebeutet oder eures geistigen Eigentums beraubt...


----------



## Ela (11. Apr 2004)

wie weit bist du denn? was hast du schon? was hast du bis jetzt versucht? kannst du nur keine daten schicken oder hast du überhaupt noch keine verbindung zum ftp-server bekommen? ein bisschen code wäre gut  

mfg,
ela.


----------



## Schlumpf (11. Apr 2004)

das ist ja das problem, dass er einfach zu viele fehlermeldungen bringt, als dass ich irgendwas hinbekomme... 

naja versucht hab ich so ziemlich alles, was mir bisher eingefallen ist, aber irgendwie klappte das nie so, wieich mir das gedacht habe...




EDIT!!!!

Habe nun endgültig aufgegeben das selber zu machen und das ganze im Aufgaben/Gesuche Forum angeboten...


----------

